# Beauty Crunch Website



## LatteQueen (Sep 1, 2010)

*seriously needs to be taken down...This website has had the same 'out of stock' items for the past 6 months or even longer. I want to order from them but seeing how this website is for not updating products, I don't want to take a chance.

Also with Cherry Culture I want to purchase the Eyeko mascara and they have been out of it for the past 5 or 6 months...I want to try their AMUSE E/S'S they do look promising,pigmented(very), plus the price is exceptionally pleasing to my eyes and pockets..


*


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_*seriously needs to be taken down...This website has had the same 'out of stock' items for the past 6 months or even longer. I want to order from them but seeing how this website is for not updating products, I don't want to take a chance.

Also with Cherry Culture I want to purchase the Eyeko mascara and they have been out of it for the past 5 or 6 months...I want to try their AMUSE E/S'S they do look promising,pigmented(very), plus the price is exceptionally pleasing to my eyes and pockets..


*_

 
For Beauty Crunch, I've ordered from them before and they're legit. However, I'm not sure what they're doing =( Nothing is really going on...I do know however that they're trying to do this super crunch thing which is pretty cool.

For Cherry Culture, you have to keep on checking back for the Eyeko stuff. It goes out of stock really fast. As for Amuse, they stink =( lots. I've bought some, and I wasted my money. You can read reviews on makeupalley I believe, and google as well. =/ I thought they were really good as well...til I ordered =(


----------



## LatteQueen (Sep 3, 2010)

*thanks..beauty crunch has good products you've stated but I do wish they would update their website..(gonna email them about this)*

Also, yes I ordered from Cherry Culture before  some eyeko mascara and I love it..trust me I do go there to see if they do have it in stock and nothing..So the AMUSE products ...e/s's are yucky...thanks for your review on this to me..was there a  lot of fallout or something?


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_*thanks..beauty crunch has good products you've stated but I do wish they would update their website..(gonna email them about this)*

Also, yes I ordered from Cherry Culture before  some eyeko mascara and I love it..trust me I do go there to see if they do have it in stock and nothing..So the AMUSE products ...e/s's are yucky...thanks for your review on this to me..was there a  lot of fallout or something?_

 
Let me know if you get any responses from beauty crunch, I've tried to email once back in March, and there was no response =( (vaca time maybe?)

But I would just say go back and check, email the people too! They're super nice! 

Amuse products are either too hard or too dusty. It's either no pigmentation because I can't get it on the brush or no pigmentation because it the second the brush touches the pan, the dust goes everywhere. -.- quite frustrating I tell you. And if you are lucky enough to come across a shadow that is able to be applied on your lids, it's gone in 5 mins (with a primer AND base). =/


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Prob the same thing with FaceFront Cosmetics-they haven't updated their page since February!

I think enough complaints and refunds have done them in, and they had such beautiful colors!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 8, 2010)

Strangely facefront closet emailed me lately and are still alive...


----------

